# My Paphs 2008 - so far



## GuRu (May 22, 2008)

Hello all,

so far I flowered just few of my Paphs in 2008 and hopefully I will flower some more during the rest of the year.
Paph appletonianum was in flower some months ago but I thought by myself I will wait to post the photo until some more are in flower. But when my Paph Ho Chi Minh flowered only few weeks ago at the beginning I didn't have time to take a photo and in the end the flower started already to wilt when I intended to take photos. 
But now and today here it is together with another beauty.







Paph supardii is the second multifloral that I brought to flower and I like it very much.






two close ups of a single flower











and a close up of the staminody






Enjoy and I hope you will like them.
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2008)

Nice Photos , Nice Plants! esp the supardii!!

Rick H


----------



## Candace (May 22, 2008)

I'm partial to the supardii too. Why don't I have one?!


----------



## paphreek (May 22, 2008)

Nice photos of beautiful flowers! I especially like the closeup of the staminode. I look forward to more pictures as your plants bloom.


----------



## Berrak (May 22, 2008)

Wow! especially supardii like clowns that gives me a good mood


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2008)

Of course the supardii is the more spectacular one, but I really like the colors and shape of your appletonianum!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2008)

Both are very nice..! How many flowers are there on the supardii? 4?


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2008)

That is a very nice clone of appletonianum. What is the source?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 22, 2008)

Very nice!! Excellent photos!!

Ramon


----------



## GuRu (May 23, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> ...How many flowers are there on the supardii? 4?



Yep!! 
But to be honest There is a reason why I didn't show all 4 flowers in my photo. The flower at the top of the spike is misshaped, it's pouch is nearly missing. That's why it looks not so good and could be an example for the freak section. 
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## GuRu (May 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> That is a very nice clone of appletonianum. What is the source?



Hi Rick,
I purchased it in the nursery of Boschi Popow in Wolfsburg/Germany. I know him well and I purchased many of my Paphs also the Paph supardii there.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2008)

I, too, like the supardii a lot.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Paph hermannii and Paph liemianum 2008*

These are update photos of these two species in flower in 2008. Both had flowered for the last time before in 2006.
In my humble opinion Paph hermannii is still a good species and I don't care whether with natural hybrid or true species origin. 
I don't know whether anybody knows the name WALTER RICHTER. He was a famous German gardener and writer of orchid books. I knew him personally and he once said to me: `"The most important thing is to grow the plant well and flower it regularly. Names of plants are secondary because they are just man made and they come and go."
Somehow he was a wise man in my eyes. 
Enjoy the photos






and a closeup of the staminode











and a closeup of the staminode






Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful flowers and photos!!!! Great job again


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2008)

GuRu said:


> "The most important thing is to grow the plant well and flower it regularly. Names of plants are secondary because they are just man made and they come and go."



Isn't that the truth! We humans are very caught up in names -- I suppose partly because we can "own" them if we know their names. And we see, these days, how orchid names come and go!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 1, 2008)

Rudolf, is the flower of hermannii actually so much larger than the plant? The flower looks enormous... Nice liemianum too..  I like both of them...


----------



## Jorch (Aug 1, 2008)

beautiful flowers! Love the supardii!


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2008)

Great flowers and great pics too.:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2008)

Bravo, bravo!!! for the flowers and the photos, esp. close-ups!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Aug 2, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Rudolf, is the flower of hermannii actually so much larger than the plant? The flower looks enormous...


No, it seems to be the angle of vision and the perspective. The photo is focussed on the flower and I was trying to fill the size of the picture by the bloom as good as possible.
The measurements of the bloom are 8 cm (petal span) x 7 cm (dorsal tip to pouch's end). The plant's leaf spans are between 16 and 20 cm.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 16, 2008)

*My Paph insigne 2008*

The flowers of Paph insigne seem to be the last Paph flowers to me this year. These flowers aren't as spectacular and big as that of the selected clone 'Harefield Hall' shown here few weeks ago by Drorchid but nonetheless nice. I like these flowers although Paph insigne is a bit aloof of Paph. growers interests.







Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## emydura (Dec 16, 2008)

Stunning flowers and photos. Supardii is not a species commonly seen or sold in Australia. Is it easy to grow?

David


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2008)

very nicely shaped and colored trio Rudolf!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2008)

Fantastic photo Uri. The flower facing left has the most interesting glistening to it's dorsal, pouch and petal!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, water will do that. Optometrist time? oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yes, water will do that. Optometrist time? oke:


Auh, Mister Misty I see


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2008)

Fantastic plants and flowers all of them...!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Of course the supardii is the more spectacular one, but I really like the colors and shape of your appletonianum!! Jean


I agree!

Insigne is excellent, also. But you knew that!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 18, 2008)

emydura said:


> ... Supardii is not a species commonly seen or sold in Australia. Is it easy to grow? David


I grow it side by side with my other multiflorals like e.g. P. rothschildianum, P. lowii, P. haynaldianum and P. philippinense. It gets no special treatment but like most them it needs its space. The leaf span of a mature fan is about 65-75 cm and the leaves are 4.5-5 cm wide.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------

